# What is longest you have gone without a ping when online?



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

Seems like the time between pings is getting longer, and longer? For sure the more drivers out here is not helping?


----------



## ontheroad (Aug 31, 2014)

An entire 8 hour shift last week without a single ping (Florida)


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

ontheroad said:


> An entire 8 hour shift last week without a single ping (Florida)


Wow they should pay some-type of minimum if they are unable to load you for that length of time. All you wanted to do is make some money, have some fun, and give some rides.


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

ontheroad said:


> An entire 8 hour shift last week without a single ping (Florida)


I liked it when ontheroad did this post the other day. It sums it up nicely - to much down time.

http://www.uberpeople.net/threads/friday-night.4210/page-2#post-45681


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

I can go a whole day without a ping at my place , about 18 kms from town


----------



## uberlady (Jun 22, 2014)

I think I've gone 3 hours without a ping before I have to go offline. I get so antsy and anxious just sitting there, waiting.


----------



## Droosk (Sep 1, 2014)

About 30 minutes.


----------



## c0m4nder (Sep 29, 2014)

10 minutes.... Munich germany


----------



## Greg (Sep 30, 2014)

Depends of city, in Hoboken that can be a 2-3 min and it's ilegal to pick ryders there so i'm not doing that anymore. In my home town it can be hours .... days


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> I can go a whole day without a ping at my place , about 18 kms from town


This may be one of the many reasons they have lowered the prices? I know that they are lowering them because of Lyft also. To many drivers, and not enough work. Hoping that lowering the cost will bring more repeat clients.


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

Greg said:


> Depends of city, in Hoboken that can be a 2-3 min and it's ilegal to pick ryders there so i'm not doing that anymore. In my home town it can be hours .... days


Hours and days? Wow how far to you live out of town?


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

c0m4nder said:


> 10 minutes.... Munich germany


Your lucky c0m4nder


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

Droosk said:


> About 30 minutes.


Do you work weekend nights Droosk?


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

uberlady said:


> I think I've gone 3 hours without a ping before I have to go offline. I get so antsy and anxious just sitting there, waiting.


I get antsy also. Makes for a long day.


----------



## Greg (Sep 30, 2014)

Fort Lee is tricky some days it's bizy some - none but i don't just sit there, today - one ping in 8.30 and then - nothing


----------



## Johnny O (Jul 3, 2014)

45 minutes in Los Angeles during the 10am-7pm. Lower fares mean more money, it has been reverse for me.


----------



## ReviTULize (Sep 29, 2014)

UberCemetery said:


> Wow they should pay some-type of minimum if they are unable to load you for that length of time. All you wanted to do is make some money, have some fun, and give some rides.


Are you saying Uber owes you when there was no business and you CHOSE to stay online?


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

ReviTULize said:


> Are you saying Uber owes you when there was no business and you CHOSE to stay online?


Nope just would be nice. Most jobs we get paid when we are working. Lots of times drivers stay online hoping that they will get a ride.


----------



## Droosk (Sep 1, 2014)

UberCemetery said:


> Do you work weekend nights Droosk?


Sometimes, but mostly not. Drunk people annoy the hell out of me, and it keeps the risk of someone spewing in my car pretty low. I generally finish my night by 11pm.


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

Droosk said:


> Sometimes, but mostly not. Drunk people annoy the hell out of me, and it keeps the risk of someone spewing in my car pretty low. I generally finish my night by 11pm.


Smart idea


----------



## ReviTULize (Sep 29, 2014)

12:30 for me! I'll happily shuttle the late nighters to their final place for last call...but I will let the other drivers take them after 5 fireball shots. I dont need the money that bad.


----------



## UberOrlDriver (Sep 3, 2014)

One six hour shift ONE time. Now if I don't get pinged within 3 hours, it's go home time


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

ReviTULize said:


> 12:30 for me! I'll happily shuttle the late nighters to their final place for last call...but I will let the other drivers take them after 5 fireball shots. I dont need the money that bad.


Its a whole other crowd the later it gets. Usually the people that do not know when to stop drinking. Sloppy drunks.


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

UberOrlDriver said:


> One six hour shift ONE time. Now if I don't get pinged within 3 hours, it's go home time


I hear you there, after 3 hours the odds are not great.


----------



## OldTownSean (Aug 14, 2014)

2-3 hours ... but I wasn't in my prime ping spot.

I was out posting signs at local apt. mailboxes telling people to tip their uberx driver and leaving cards with my lyft promo code. 

Normally if I post in a prime spot, no more than an hour.


----------



## Jeeves (Apr 10, 2014)

I remember first starting with Sidecar and always having it on all night without a ping, going to sleep forgetting it was on, and waking up with about a 1 in 3 chance I missed a ping. The other 2 of 3 times it might be later that afternoon or night. With Uber Ive had it on for a few hours. Its nice that with Lyft you get bumped up in priority for a ping when you wait but it can take you further then you want to go for a pickup.


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

OldTownSean said:


> 2-3 hours ... but I wasn't in my prime ping spot.
> 
> I was out posting signs at local apt. mailboxes telling people to tip their uberx driver and leaving cards with my lyft promo code.
> 
> Normally if I post in a prime spot, no more than an hour.


Another comedian - Hey OldTownSean, please post the signs at the grocery store also next time, like I do. You actually might be onto something. Great idea.


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

Jeeves said:


> I remember first starting with Sidecar and always having it on all night without a ping, going to sleep forgetting it was on, and waking up with about a 1 in 3 chance I missed a ping. The other 2 of 3 times it might be later that afternoon or night. With Uber Ive had it on for a few hours. Its nice that with Lyft you get bumped up in priority for a ping when you wait but it can take you further then you want to go for a pickup.


What market again Jeeves?


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

OldTownSean said:


> 2-3 hours ... but I wasn't in my prime ping spot.
> 
> I was out posting signs at local apt. mailboxes telling people to tip their uberx driver and leaving cards with my lyft promo code.
> 
> Normally if I post in a prime spot, no more than an hour.


We can post signs about tips in public places. Is that a NO NO in the contract?


----------



## DC_Uber_Lyft_Driver (Sep 2, 2014)

When logged in to both Uber and Lyft, I once had to wait about twenty minutes.


----------



## Droosk (Sep 1, 2014)

I ordered 500 business cards, nice and professional glossy, from Vistaprint with my referral ID. Includes the Q scanner codes on the back to go to the Uber app on both google play and Apple. Cost me $30. I plan to hand them out to the local college kids and such.

If even 10% of them result in new uber passengers, thats still $250 in my pocket from referrals, plus new business in my area. Everyone should be doing it imo.


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

DC_Uber_Lyft_Driver said:


> When logged in to both Uber and Lyft, I once had to wait about twenty minutes.


When do you work? Do you wait for all the other drivers to go home? You are lucky.


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

Droosk said:


> I ordered 500 business cards, nice and professional glossy, from Vistaprint with my referral ID. Includes the Q scanner codes on the back to go to the Uber app on both google play and Apple. Cost me $30. I plan to hand them out to the local college kids and such.
> 
> If even 10% of them result in new uber passengers, thats still $250 in my pocket from referrals, plus new business in my area. Everyone should be doing it imo.


Great Idea @Droosk


----------



## DC_Uber_Lyft_Driver (Sep 2, 2014)

UberCemetery said:


> When do you work? Do you wait for all the other drivers to go home? You are lucky.


I work 7 days a week when I can. Daytime only. I go where I know the apps are...and I'll leave it at that. My exact driving locale is a proprietary secret. I live in the heart of DC.


----------



## OldTownSean (Aug 14, 2014)

UberCemetery said:


> We can post signs about tips in public places. Is that a NO NO in the contract?


Lol prove it was me.


----------



## OldTownSean (Aug 14, 2014)

UberCemetery said:


> Another comedian - Hey OldTownSean, please post the signs at the grocery store also next time, like I do. You actually might be onto something. Great idea.


Actually ... already hit the safeway in my zone ... more to come


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

OldTownSean said:


> Actually ... already hit the safeway in my zone ... more to come


Its really a good idea. Now the sign's are not in any particular drivers car.


----------



## haji (Jul 17, 2014)

45 days offline


----------



## OldTownSean (Aug 14, 2014)

UberCemetery said:


> Its really a good idea. Now the sign's are not in any particular drivers car.


They are going up all over the club district ... too bad the storm last week took a lot down ... they will be right back up soon ... If you work in old town look for them


----------



## OldTownSean (Aug 14, 2014)

haji said:


> 45 days offline


Grats!!!!!


----------



## SunSmith (Apr 20, 2014)

Longest without a ping, 3 hours. Learned not to sit in the Eastside (greater Bellevue area) on a Saturday morning. Normally up to 30 minutes if I'm at home (between Seattle and Burien) with Uber, longer with Lyft. If I'm out and about, if I don't get a ping in 15 minutes I move. So while I may not earn much per ride with low rates, I am fairly busy.


----------



## OldTownSean (Aug 14, 2014)

ReviTULize said:


> 12:30 for me! I'll happily shuttle the late nighters to their final place for last call...but I will let the other drivers take them after 5 fireball shots. I dont need the money that bad.


This is where driving a cab comes in handy. They don't puke in my car.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

UberCemetery said:


> I hear you there, after 3 hours the odds are not great.


Well, eventually you will get another request. So I think the longer you wait, the better your odds would get. Might have a beard before it happens though!


----------



## uberlady (Jun 22, 2014)

Droosk said:


> I ordered 500 business cards, nice and professional glossy, from Vistaprint with my referral ID. Includes the Q scanner codes on the back to go to the Uber app on both google play and Apple. Cost me $30. I plan to hand them out to the local college kids and such.
> 
> If even 10% of them result in new uber passengers, thats still $250 in my pocket from referrals, plus new business in my area. Everyone should be doing it imo.


Question... I had a 1st time customer use my referral code. How do I get that $5? Is it added into my weekly pay?

I also ordered cards from Vistaprint. 500 cards for only $15 (including shipping). Really great deal and the cards are awesome quality. I wish I would've thought to add the scanner code, great idea!


----------



## Drewski (Oct 1, 2014)

Recently started with uber in Chicago as (what I foolishly thought would be) a "little money on the side" part timer. I only work on weekends and I actually have to go offline just to get a break. I'm generally in the Loop / Lincoln Park / Lakeview and related neighborhoods and honestly I don't think I go for more than a minute or two without a ping. I live in the NW side and the pings come much more slowly up here, but even if I wait around close to home, my first local ping inevitably is a ride to one of the aforementioned areas. And once I'm there, I very rarely get away.

Of course, that doesn't mean I'm making any money. I do the UberX in a spotless minivan (6 seats) and get just a hair more than break even after gas and iPhone "rental" fee. I was delighted to see a fat deduction for non-use of this iPhone I can't use for anything else after being out of town for a while.

I don't do any of the water and mint stuff. I'm not earning enough as it is. I do get complements from my riders due to the clean condition of the minivan, and my attire. I'll assume that's where the 4.85 comes from, as I'm not exactly the greatest navigator - it's Waze all the way for me.


----------



## Droosk (Sep 1, 2014)

Ahhh Drewski! Name thief!


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

OldTownSean said:


> 2-3 hours ... but I wasn't in my prime ping spot.
> 
> I was out posting signs at local apt. mailboxes telling people to tip their uberx driver and leaving cards with my lyft promo code.
> 
> Normally if I post in a prime spot, no more than an hour.


Oh god...so you are like the "TRACTOR MOWING" sign guy (that's a thing in outskirts of Austin !!) hahaha


----------



## where's the beef? (Sep 16, 2014)

ReviTULize said:


> Are you saying Uber owes you when there was no business and you CHOSE to stay online?


Yeah...nurses do this all the time....
they are on call at home & do whatever they like (at home)...
if they get called, they go to work and get paid...
if they don't get called, they have a nice day off and still get paid...
maybe somewhat less than full pay, but still a nice chunk of dough...
SEIU 1199, i think...


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

*Independent contractor ruling on FedEx drivers could affect "Sharing Economy"*

*http://www.bizjournals.com/sanfranc...ntractor-ruling-fedex-uber-lyft.html?page=all

http://www.forbes.com/sites/robertw...-independent-contractors-rules-ninth-circuit/*


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

UberCemetery said:


> Its a whole other crowd the later it gets. Usually the people that do not know when to stop drinking. Sloppy drunks.


Are you allowed to attach a hose out trailer after midnight and toss any drunks in there?


----------



## OldTownSean (Aug 14, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> Are you allowed to attach a hose out trailer after midnight and toss any drunks in there?


I do have a trailer hitch ...


----------



## OldTownSean (Aug 14, 2014)

UberCemetery said:


> *Independent contractor ruling on FedEx drivers could affect "Sharing Economy"*
> 
> *http://www.bizjournals.com/sanfranc...ntractor-ruling-fedex-uber-lyft.html?page=all
> 
> http://www.forbes.com/sites/robertw...-independent-contractors-rules-ninth-circuit/*


Just one federal court ruling . Probably a matter if years to work its way through enough courts to matter and benefit us in any way.

Uber could save itself the trouble and just put rates back to where we are more profitable and make the insurance structure safer for the driver.

Happy well paid ICs don't typically go suing they are too busy earning.


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

OldTownSean said:


> Just one federal court ruling . Probably a matter if years to work its way through enough courts to matter and benefit us in any way.
> 
> Uber could save itself the trouble and just put rates back to where we are more profitable and make the insurance structure safer for the driver.
> 
> Happy well paid ICs don't typically go suing they are too busy earning.


Totally agree with you @OldTownSean


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

*California's Tough New Independent Contractor Law*

*http://www.forbes.com/sites/robertwood/2011/12/07/californias-tough-new-independent-contractor-law/*


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

*California SB 459 penalizes employers for misclassifying independent contractors*

*http://www.examiner.com/article/cal...rs-for-misclassifying-independent-contractors*


----------



## OldTownSean (Aug 14, 2014)

UberCemetery said:


> *California's Tough New Independent Contractor Law*
> 
> *http://www.forbes.com/sites/robertwood/2011/12/07/californias-tough-new-independent-contractor-law/*


Typical liberal law.

Will not have the intended effect of helping workers.

Will hurt small to medium size businesses with compliance costs.

Will discourage hiring.

Will enrich lawyers on both the advisory and litigation sides.

Will empower government even more.

GG commies.

Btw: ask a medium sized business owner what the number one reason is he can't hire over 50 full time employees and has to sub in with contractors and part timers.

They can't afford to because of obamacare. Due to this law people cost the business more to hire than they add in value to the business. You can't take a loss hiring someone.


----------



## viewsonic (Sep 22, 2014)

90 minutes Columbus Ohio


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

OldTownSean said:


> I do have a trailer hitch ...


UBERHITCH, double the passenger capacity of your sedan and riders will happily pay half the price!! Uber can now ignore road-safety laws as well in the name of wonderful new technology that puts riders in touch with the closest trailer!


----------



## anexfanatic (Aug 10, 2014)

I've gone 6 hours without a ping, but usually, this is only the case when I'm not in a busy area. I get better fares when I start out at my house because it's a good $25-30 fare to get to Uptown Charlotte from here. I only had two rides last night from 8pm-11pm totaling up to $18. What a bummer.


----------



## Breeze (Sep 5, 2014)

Today in Charlotte... 7 am to 1 pm... 5 hours no ping... Watched other drivers that just pulled into the airport get pings... I was closest to the terminal, saw 5 other drivers get rides, but not me... Very frustrated!


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> UBERHITCH, double the passenger capacity of your sedan and riders will happily pay half the price!! Uber can now ignore road-safety laws as well in the name of wonderful new technology that puts riders in touch with the closest trailer!


Now, now&#8230; They will not ignore the law, they will simply state the following: "we are happily helping our passengers hitch their wagons to the stars. The public wants this, we do not believe we are breaking any laws, therefore we are not, Uber on!!!"


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> UBERHITCH, double the passenger capacity of your sedan and riders will happily pay half the price!! Uber can now ignore road-safety laws as well in the name of wonderful new technology that puts riders in touch with the closest trailer!


Lmao don't give OldTownSean any more brilliant ideas, I can barely keep up with the ones he has!


----------



## JqYork (Jul 4, 2014)

It's getting worse and worse. Two days ago I went 3 hours without a single ping in NJ. Yesterday I surpassed even that and went 5.5 hours! And Uber claims the lower rates are going to keep us so busy we'll be making more than ever before. But ironically ever since they lowered the rates, I've never been more idle.


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

JqYork said:


> It's getting worse and worse. Two days ago I went 3 hours without a single ping in NJ. Yesterday I surpassed even that and went 5.5 hours! And Uber claims the lower rates are going to keep us so busy we'll be making more than ever before. But ironically ever since they lowered the rates, I've never been more idle.


Wishing you better luck next week.


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

anexfanatic said:


> I've gone 6 hours without a ping, but usually, this is only the case when I'm not in a busy area. I get better fares when I start out at my house because it's a good $25-30 fare to get to Uptown Charlotte from here. I only had two rides last night from 8pm-11pm totaling up to $18. What a bummer.


Hope tonight or next time you work is better for you.


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

Breeze said:


> Today in Charlotte... 7 am to 1 pm... 5 hours no ping... Watched other drivers that just pulled into the airport get pings... I was closest to the terminal, saw 5 other drivers get rides, but not me... Very frustrated!


Try turning your phone completely off, and then back on then go back online.


----------



## Andreas (Oct 5, 2014)

Not sure but not timing either. Sometimes when I'm not intending to work Uber, I "go online" just to see what the market's like by monitoring the frequency of the pings. 

I have a full-timer already and do Uber part just to test for now.


----------



## anexfanatic (Aug 10, 2014)

Thanks, I appreciate it. I had a better day yesterday with about $95 in fares, but I feel like my market along with everyone else's has been over-saturated with drivers.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

ontheroad said:


> An entire 8 hour shift last week without a single ping (Florida)


Went 3 days (about 18 hours) without a Lyft ping this past week.


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

Former Yellow Driver said:


> Went 3 days (about 18 hours) without a Lyft ping this past week.


Wow 3 days (18 hours). Not looking good.


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

anexfanatic said:


> Thanks, I appreciate it. I had a better day yesterday with about $95 in fares, but I feel like my market along with everyone else's has been over-saturated with drivers.


I really believe that not only the market saturation with drivers is a big problem But another big factor is they just do not have the work to keep us busy. Some riders try the service and then see the bill, and say cant use that all the time. Kinda like going to a nice restaurant after you go there once you think its nice and all, but can not go there to often. Maybe on special occasions only. Do you think that Uber could support you, if Uber was your only income source?


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

Andreas said:


> Not sure but not timing either. Sometimes when I'm not intending to work Uber, I "go online" just to see what the market's like by monitoring the frequency of the pings.
> 
> I have a full-timer already and do Uber part just to test for now.


Smart idea @Andreas


----------



## anexfanatic (Aug 10, 2014)

UberCemetery said:


> I really believe that not only the market saturation with drivers is a big problem But another big factor is they just do not have the work to keep us busy. Some riders try the service and then see the bill, and say cant use that all the time. Kinda like going to a nice restaurant after you go there once you think its nice and all, but can not go there to often. Maybe on special occasions only. Do you think that Uber could support you, if Uber was your only income source?


I believe if I was a full-time driver and positioned myself strategically throughout the day instead of starting off with my first ride of the day at home, I could make a decent living. Mind you, this is excluding the need for health insurance and looking at serious car issues (transmission, CV joints, etc.). My first couple of weeks driving just weekends only I made around $200 a week. With my wife making salary, we could make it work. But I'd have a very perturbed wife sine Uber isn't your standard 40-hrs. a week job. :]


----------



## DPP (Sep 24, 2014)

5 minutes, max..........I almost always get a ping within seconds of my last drop off and going back online.......next pick up is almost always within a 1/4-1/2 mile of my drop......one time got pinged to do a pick up at South Bay shopping center when I was in Charlestown, must've been super busy for me to be the closest available when any driver in the whole city of Boston would've be closer than me.........


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

UberCemetery said:


> Wow 3 days (18 hours). Not looking good.


Lyft is new (2 weeks) in my area. Uber is more established and fortunately I don't have to wait days for a ping from them.


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

Former Yellow Driver said:


> Uber is more established and fortunately I don't have to wait days for a ping from them.


Thats a good thing


----------



## MarkFLL (Oct 2, 2014)

Former Yellow Driver said:


> Lyft is new (2 weeks) in my area. Uber is more established and fortunately I don't have to wait days for a ping from them.


I didn't realize Lyft was that new in Fort Lauderdale. I just did my mentor drive this morning. Hopefully it'll pick up soon. Eventually, I'll probably sign up for Uber as well. Even sooner if they bring UberPlus to the area.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

UberCemetery said:


> Thats a good thing


It's a good thing I don't have to wait days for a ping. Not so much that Uber is more established.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

MarkFLL said:


> Eventually, I'll probably sign up for Uber as well. Even sooner if they bring UberPlus to the area.


So far only X and XL in this market. I also qualify for Plus....if that ever gets off the ground here.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

OldTownSean said:


> This is where driving a cab comes in handy. They don't puke in my car.


And here I used to think the plastic barrier between drivers and pax was to protect the cabbie from thieves. It's actually a puke/chunk shield.


----------



## pickle_breath (Dec 2, 2015)

Almost 2 hours, mid-day today.


----------



## aarondavid1010 (May 14, 2018)

ReviTULize said:


> Are you saying Uber owes you when there was no business and you CHOSE to stay online?


they should pay a fee yes for hiring too many drivers for their convenience but pay something when it screws other. YES



Droosk said:


> I ordered 500 business cards, nice and professional glossy, from Vistaprint with my referral ID. Includes the Q scanner codes on the back to go to the Uber app on both google play and Apple. Cost me $30. I plan to hand them out to the local college kids and such.
> 
> If even 10% of them result in new uber passengers, thats still $250 in my pocket from referrals, plus new business in my area. Everyone should be doing it imo.


and how did it work out honestly



Droosk said:


> I ordered 500 business cards, nice and professional glossy, from Vistaprint with my referral ID. Includes the Q scanner codes on the back to go to the Uber app on both google play and Apple. Cost me $30. I plan to hand them out to the local college kids and such.
> 
> If even 10% of them result in new uber passengers, thats still $250 in my pocket from referrals, plus new business in my area. Everyone should be doing it imo.


in all that soliciting do you know how many tips that cost you lol


----------



## Droosk (Sep 1, 2014)

1) Holy necro post. Please don't be a dumbass.
2) Uber never hired you. You're an IC. Dumbass.


----------



## aarondavid1010 (May 14, 2018)

Droosk said:


> 1) Holy necro post. Please don't be a dumbass.
> 2) Uber never hired you. You're an IC. Dumbass.


yeah you said dumbass already genius . i got my answer and yes i do and i get tipped well. I dont burden ppl


----------

